# Landfill to diesel



## begreen (Aug 17, 2006)

This was a demo given locally. I couldn't make it, but will visit the local plant once it is operational. 

http://www.sema.org/main/semaorghome.aspx?id=55745


----------



## wg_bent (Aug 17, 2006)

They didn't say how it works.  They just gave a term.


----------



## Sandor (Aug 17, 2006)

Does this company have a web presence? Cant find them. Would like to give it the good Vegas gamble if they were public.


----------



## Mo Heat (Sep 3, 2006)

This is similar, perhaps the same thing, as the evolution of the Aquafuel process I posted months ago. The whole process is contraversial and I've never found anything that absolutely, incontravertably proved the concept. There is also debate among scientists as to what exactly the science _is _that explains the transformation of carbon based stuff into energy products.

There is another company that has been building these type (plasma converters or similar if I understand it all correctly) machines that I've been following as best I can (there is little news being released) for the last 6 months or so. Name: Startech Enviro Corp (STHK). It's a speculation at best. No earnings, lots of controversy, good news, not so good news, mgt changes, shake-ups, typical start-up stuff. As dangerous an investment as STHK is, it still is miles above Green Power considering it is listed, has a history of EDGAR filings, etc., etc.

Be careful.

I want to believe in this technology. I've seen it evolve from one guys back yard (Richardson), to a Ph.D.'s (Santilli) research facility (BRI in Florida), to lots of spin-off patents like the welding gas machine that takes in water and produces an acetaline replacement cutting torch gas (Yeah, I think it really works, but that doesn't mean it's a good investment), a turkey offal processing plant in Carthage, Missouir, to these new start-ups out west (there are a lot of others as well). 

The processing is complex to understand, but apparently simple in its application. Then there are lots of different catalytic processes and materials that can convert the syngas that is produced from the process into lots of different hydrocarbon forms like ethanol, methane, hydrogen, bio-diesel, just to name a few.

It all makes my head spin.

Green Power CEO isn't exactly squeeky clean, but that doesn't alway mean dishonesty. See this link:

http://www.thenewstribune.com/news/local/story/5980456p-5258050c.html

I hope this stuff works and that it is implemented. It seems to have potential. It isn't pulling energy out of a hat, it is mearly recycling potential energy into a usable product. And doing it comparable to the energy equations of other bio-mass energy (see: wiki below).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermal_depolymerization

BTW: depolymerization is only one of the many explanations for what is occuring in these reactions (if I'm not way off base and this is the same process that I've been following for a while).

Here's a recent STHK press release...

http://www.prnewswire.com/

search of startech if that link doesn't take you right to the article.

Oh, and here's Startech's web site: http://www.startech.net/


----------



## Mo Heat (Sep 3, 2006)

Oh... Don't get too excited about Startech. It only has 20 employees and 3,000 stock holders. Seems like about as risky an investment as you can get. Definitely a penny stock, but worth watching as it seems to maintain some momentum.

They are however, building (so they say) a plant in New Jersey that recycles tires into syngas -> hydrogen IIRC. It will be interesting to see if that plant comes to fruition and how it fairs in the market of bio-energy production.


----------



## Mo Heat (Sep 3, 2006)

After skimming the patent for the depolymerization process, it appears to be different that the plasma arc process. I had assumed the plasma arc process was used since one of the other articles referred to the Carthage, MO turkey offal plant, which I know used the plasma recycling arc.

So this is a different process as far as I can see. The heat is provided by a means other than a plasma arc, or at least that is how it appears. And the catalysts are added directly to the heated feed stock, and not post-reaction, where they would be used to catalyze syngas produced from a plasma arc process as in the turkey offal plant in MO.


----------

